# Stove Top Cover



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Did anyone get the factory option Stove cover for their RV? Our Outback was to have come with every option available. I see from the Outback webpage a Stove cover is a listed option. My dealer says he's never seen one on any yet. Is that true?

I think a Stove cover would be a nice feature when the stove isn't being used.

What did your's come with?









Michael


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

Michael,

Ours supposedly had all the options too, but no stove-top cover. Sounds like a good idea though.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Ours came with one a stove cover. Here is what they look like.

Photo


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Our dealer told us this was feature on the 2003 models. But not on the 2004 models. There were 2 things they did away with on the 2004 models: 1) was the stove cover 2) lug nut covers. She said they would trying to keep the cost down on the 2004 models. I take the cover from the sink and place on the stove for drying dishes..etc...

Have a great day!! sunny


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My 2004 28BHS did not have a stove cover but I do have lug nut covers and even a few spares. I would like the stove cover since 90% of cooking is done outside.

Are there aftermarket ones available?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

That's a good thought. Maybe you could ask your dealer or write to Keystone.


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

We had all the options also, but no stove cover ,but we have lug nut covers, and it's a 2004. Looks like only the 5th wheels come with them.

Gary


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

We had all options also, no stove cover. I purchased one from Camping World, works great and gives more counter space. I think it should be an option.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Our 2003 28BH came with a stove cover. Darn nice looking too.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

hi ...I asked my dealer about one before we got ours 25rss '04...the dealer said they are now going with the 1 peice cook top ( instead of the 3 burners)so you could still set things on it. yes we got the lug covers but from what i understand the diffrence between the years is crome rim/ hub vs. black center and lug covers.

Im pretty sure Ive seen after market stove covers. we decided againts it because it looks like would block that little storage area behind the stove when open.

Kim


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's my answered email from Keystone:

Thursday, May 13, 2004

Dear Mr. Wencl,

I have just reviewed your email sent Thursday, May 13, 2004. The stove cover is no longer an option on the units. One was not charged to you. You are the eyes and ears in the field so to speak. Your comments, both positive and negative are welcome as they help Keystone build more practical, reliable, and user friendly products.

Thank you for your time and input,

Keystone Owner Relations

Brandon Tom
Keystone RV Company 
Owner Relations
866-425-4369


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Michael,

Our 2004BHS also has no stove cover but does have lug nut covers. I spoke to a dealer about this a month or two ago and they told me we might be able to go directly to the manufacture (Atwood, etc.). Camping World does carry aftermarket covers that run $30-$50. We picked up one that came with a template that included our stove model so the feet under the cover sit in the center of the burners. That way it won't slide around. It also acts as a cutting board.

E-bay also has some covers for sale but I'm uncertain as to how universal they are relative to fit.

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I got a stove cover, and use it always...unless cooking. There isn't much in the way of counter space, and it helps.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Our dealer told it was dropped as an option on the 2004's too. Not a big deal, we picked up one at Camping World with the anti slip mat mounted on the bottom. When we cook it stands up and protects the blinds. Wasn't cheap at some $40, but since its a cutting board as well its triple purpose when needed and won't slip off during transport either.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I did not receive the stove top on my 2004 26RS either. When I wrote a letter to Keystone to point out a few other things, (missing blinds, black water valve handle falling off etc.







) I pointed out that there was no stove top either. I was given the explanation that some of you were given that this was a 2003 feature and not 2004. But I was also given the opportunity to buy one at cost and agreed. About a week later, when my other parts came sunny , I received the stove top but never received a bill. If it's coming from the Quality Control Department I'm guessing I may never see it







. I really like the stove top







, Counter space is at a premium. I like the camper too







.


----------



## A Happy Man (Jul 12, 2004)

Ours came with a cover..I thought they were standard..Bob <><


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

My 2005 28BH-S also has no stove cover. I did notice a bag containing lug nut covers and a box with Sand Pads in one of the kitchen drawers.

The stove cover would be an excellent addition.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I just bought a thick plastic Rubbermaid cutting board from Sam's Club ($8) that I am going to install some plastic snap-on clamps and clip the board to the stove crate to hold it in place.

Need another trip to the Depot or Lowe's.

I need to get some pictures of the things I have completed, I am falling behind you folks..

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I sure like the look of the factory cover from Atwood. That will be my first choice when I try to get one.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

My '03 came with the cover , as well as the chrome lug covers. the stove cover is a standard Atwood cover, found on many other trailer brands also. most RV dealers should cary them in stock, or be able able to order them even if they aren't a Outback dealer.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Corner View of clip screwed to board.









Front View









Looking at stove grate with board attached, upside down view

This is the stove cover made for my 28BHS. It is a Rubbermaid professional cutting board from Sam's Club, about $8. It is held down with coaxial cable clamps from Home Depot, about $1.50 for 15 of them, I replaced the nails with screws and screwed the clamps to the board. Simple, yet effective Mod for around $11.

Kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be able to mount it Saturday for a installed photo.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin,

Looks good and will certainly add counter space. My wife will love it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mod!! another to the list.

I am going to write to Keystone as well...maybe I will lucky and receive on bill.









Thor


----------



## outnumbered (Jul 26, 2004)

Kevin,
Thanks for the great mod! You just saved me $30.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

wrote to Keystone. No luck with the stove cover. A trip to Home Depot, for cutting board and clips. Thanks, I can always use the $30 saved.









Thor


----------

